# Folly Beach-Holiday Inn



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm bringing the family to the Charleston area next week and looking for a good place to stay on the beach. Is the Holiday Inn at Folly a good place? I know the pier is closed but, that isn't an issue. I would rather fish from the beach.
Thank you.
Frank


----------



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going for a new record. How many views can I get without a reply?


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

FrankD said:


> I'm going for a new record. How many views can I get without a reply?


Does the reply to yourself count?:beer:


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I have family in the area and stay there from time to time if it is a short stay. Its fine, won't knock your socks off but is clean and as advertised.

get your hands on some bunker and have a blast with the sharks from the beach. Wade out to your waist and cast as far as you can.


----------



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

Hurricane, ya got me.
Charkbait, thanks for the advice.
Frank


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have fished Folly pier many times, but that place is fair at best, not a chance in hell of catching anything decent. Maybe some spanish in late aug-sept., but the small whiting are plentiful, as are the little sand perch (neither big enough to eat IMHO). I don't know anything about the Holiday Inn, so please report back with how they treated you and your family. 

Also try Crosby's bait and tackle or the public marina right before Folly pier, they have a small inland creek pier, and i've caught whiting and blues from it (they also sell live minnows but you'll have to catch your own live shrimp). Good luck.

Cane44


----------



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Hurricane


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Charkbait said:


> I have family in the area and stay there from time to time if it is a short stay. Its fine, won't knock your socks off but is clean and as advertised.
> 
> get your hands on some bunker and have a blast with the sharks from the beach. Wade out to your waist and cast as far as you can.


What are you doing Charkbait, trying to get the guy killed "Wade out to your waist" now just how smart is than when fishing for shark


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

try www.vrbo.com or fred holland realty. charleston villas are real nice but kinda pricey. let us know how the fishing is. good luck


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*isle of palms?*

I have no idea about the fishing there, but i stayed on isle of palms when i visited charleston, just a few miles up the road, it was nice and quiet while i was there.


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

For Folly info go to
www.charlestonfishing.com and check out the surf fishing info in the saltwater section:fishing:


----------



## FrankD (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, the fishing at Folly was a total bust. I didn't see a single thing caught in the 4 days I was there but, I appreciate all the help from you guys.
We had a good time anyway.
Frank


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Several guys from the Charleston Forum got together at the north end of Folly over the past couple of days.
Best fish was a 25# red, several slot reds and some trout and pomps.

Sorry you missed out.


----------

